# ça me fait une belle jambe



## blankuc

Comment dit-on ... en italien ?


----------



## federicoft

"Sai che me ne faccio?"/"sai che me ne importa?"...  ça depend largement du contexte.


----------



## Necsus

O anche 'non mi servirà a molto'.


----------



## Mathieu12345

ça me fait *une *belle jambe


----------



## TheWiz

Credo la la traduzione migliore sia "Sai che me ne faccio".


----------



## itka

Avrei detto pure _"Me ne frego !"_ ma forse è troppo gergo ?


----------



## federicoft

itka said:


> Avrei detto pure _"Me ne frego !"_ ma forse è troppo gergo ?



Può andare benissimo, ma per l'appunto senza contesto è impossibile dare una buona traduzione.


----------



## TheWiz

"Me ne frego" è "Je m'en fous". Questa espressione è meno, diciamo, violenta. Si dice quasi col sorriso sulle labbra.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

ecco altre espressioni :

Non me ne può fregare di meno
ma chissene


----------



## s0-psychedelik

Ou aussi '' E chissene frega ! " 
 
Mais bon, sans contexte, c'est un peu plus délicat !


----------



## Alenya

cosa pensi di "non m´importa un fico secco"

Alenya


----------



## Corsicum

Alenya said:


> cosa pensi di "non m´importa un fico secco"
> Alenya


*"non m´importa un fico secco"* 
Eh, eh…oui, il me semble bien que c’est exactement ça !
C’est le sens donné par : *Federicoft : «*_me ne importa_» *Necsus : «*_non mi servirà a molto_» 

Mais avec l’image au sens figuré. 
*Cela me fait une belle jambe** =* _ça n’arrange pas mes affaires_ = _ça ne me fait pas avancer_ = _ça ne résout pas mes problèmes= ça ne m’apporte rien de plus._
J’ai aussi retrouvé après_ : Non me ne importa / __Non me ne importa una sega / __Non me ne importa__ un cazzo / __Non me ne importa__ un corno / __Non me ne importa__ niente / __Non me ne importa__ un bel niente / __Non me ne importa__ nulla_

*je m'en fous :*
Je crois que_ ça me fait une belle jambe_ est différent de _je m'en fous_
_Je m'en fiche, ça m'est égal, je m'en tamponne le coquillard_*,*_ Je m'en__balance, Je m'en bats l'oeil et le flanc gauche…=_
_*Me ne frego, Non me ne frego un cazzo*_

Je ne sais pas si cela se dit en Italien ?, Il y aurait aussi _*impiparsene*_* ,* mais ce n’est toujours pas exactement le sens :_impiparsene_

Merci de corriger mes erreurs ?


----------

